# 20 five stars in a row....no change in score



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

OK I'm a veteran Uber driver....I have been driving for over a year for Uber and 10 years for other companies..... I maintained a 4.9 for a entire year and Uber told me I was in the top %10.....then all of a sudden my score started falling dramatically.. Like 2 points a week....to the point I had to totally overhaul my way of doing business..... I no longer pick up from snobby colleges, I try to stay away from the bar crowd in my city, a city which CNN voted to most racist city in America (I'm black BTW) and in my city I only pick up people going or coming from work or the air port, my score has stabilized but after 20 5 stars in a row just yesterday it hadn't gone up at all, last weekend I received 30 5 stars and one bad trip, where the guy gave me the wrong address, and after 30 good trips and one bad trip my score actually fell 1 point......my question to my partners at Uber is, is this fair, that with 30 people saying I did great that 1 a hole can still get me deactivated.... I have over 1400 trips under my belt 950 rated trips 857 of those are 5 stars....my stats speak for themselves.....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So what's your overall rating now?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't rack your brain over it. For example, I just dropped from 4.79 to 4.73 over the weekend, sorority wino moms were in my market and totally screwed me over.

Nothing you can do other than keep driving.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

What is probably happening is that you are replacing 5 star rides with 5 star rides from 500 rides ago which nets nothing. 

To put things in perspective, I saw a post here several months ago that helped, the rating system is pretty much pass/fail. An average above 4.6 is all you need.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Will they deactivate permanently or will they give you a suspension first?


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

I hope you don't turn down tips and tell riders that tip is not necessary.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> So what's your overall rating now?


after 35 five stars my I went up to 4.78 from 4.77 then I decided to give my city one more try last night picked up a couple who were arguing bitterly....then told me to head to a address then changed their mind twice and had me going in circles, a very negative ride, they apparently gave me 1 star because after 35 5 stars my score went back to 4.77....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Santa said:


> I hope you don't turn down tips and tell riders that tip is not necessary.


i don't know nor do I want to find out....I love doing this job, but this rating system is the most stupid unfair thing I have ever seen...


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> i don't know nor do I want to find out....I love doing this job, but this rating system is the most stupid unfair thing I have ever seen...


Its called manipulation to make you the driver feel guilty. Uber controls every aspect of the app. 
Its not only you, there are many others especially if you are driving UberX or XL.
Reason - new start ups criteria for hiring Uber drivers, Uber rating should be 4.70** or higher. Start-up Juno is prime example.

Take care that your rating does not go below 4.70** if considering signing with other start-ups.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Don't rack your brain over it. For example, I just dropped from 4.79 to 4.73 over the weekend, sorority wino moms were in my market and totally screwed me over.
> 
> Nothing you can do other than keep driving.


ITS SAD THAT OUR SO CALL PARTNERS ALLOW US TO BE HELD HOSTAGE BY A STUPID RATING SYSTEM....AND WE ARE DOING THESE PASSENGERS A FAVOR BUT THEY STILL TURN AROUND AND TRY TO GET YOU FIRED........ITS VERY UNFORTUNATE....... BUT O WELL LIFE GOES ON.....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Don't rack your brain over it. For example, I just dropped from 4.79 to 4.73 over the weekend, sorority wino moms were in my market and totally screwed me over.
> 
> Nothing you can do other than keep driving.


I had the same drop... 4.79 to 4.73. It was 4.84 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

RansomT said:


> What is probably happening is that you are replacing 5 star rides with 5 star rides from 500 rides ago which nets nothing.
> 
> To put things in perspective, I saw a post here several months ago that helped, the rating system is pretty much pass/fail. An average above 4.6 is all you need.


Spot on.. Due to this reason, my ratings started to climb up few months ago after my rated trips exceeded 500. I had one too many low ratings when I was a noob. In less than a week my rating climbed from 4.53 to 4.75.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NC252 said:


> ITS SAD THAT OUR SO CALL PARTNERS ALLOW US TO BE HELD HOSTAGE BY A STUPID RATING SYSTEM....


What do you think a good rating system would look like?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The way i view the rating system is fine. 
But, changes need to be made:
1. Riders should be held at same level as drivers. If their rating falls under 4.6, you are no longer an uber rider. 
2. If a rider has a habit to rate all drivers a 4 star then, the rider rating should be omitted from the driver record. 
3. If a rider falls under 4.7 he/she should NOT be able to rate a driver with a higher rating than his/her driver.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

People are too obsessed with these ratings. 

I could care less - unless uber actually starts rewarding higher rated drivers with more profitable trips.

When that happens, I'll give a crap.

I'll likely see pigs fly first.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

NC252 said:


> after 35 five stars my I went up to 4.78 from 4.77 then I decided to give my city one more try last night picked up a couple who were arguing bitterly....then told me to head to a address then changed their mind twice and had me going in circles, a very negative ride, they apparently gave me 1 star because after 35 5 stars my score went back to 4.77....


I think you are doing fine, I go from 4.77 to 4.86 based upon how much surge. If you are interested there is a Youtube video about 15 minutes long where a driver took the time to build a spreadsheet that explains the fast decline and slow rise in greater detail.


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok here's what I'm thinking.....there are new companies that are getting into the rideshare business....they are only taking certain drivers with high ratings....my theory is uber is changing the rating system to keep those drivers away from this new company.....it's only a thought, but I find it strange that all of a sudden uber's rating system has changed to the point that, no matter how many 5 stars you get, you are constantly knock back down by low ratings,quickly and see very little change in your rating.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Neubridge1 said:


> Ok here's what I'm thinking.....there are new companies that are getting into the rideshare business....they are only taking certain drivers with high ratings....my theory is uber is changing the rating system to keep those drivers away from this new company.....it's only a thought, but I find it strange that all of a sudden uber's rating system has changed to the point that, no matter how many 5 stars you get, you are constantly knock back down by low ratings,quickly and see very little change in your rating.


That make more sense than any other explanation I have read..... after 55 five stars my score only went up one decimal.... But all it takes is one 1-3 stars to go down 2 decimals..... And Uber feels this is fair.. ...


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Unrated trips should be 5* by default after a certain period of time. Why are the best of my trips not taken into consideration? I had a first time user who was really excited with the experience, he told me that I was number 1 star driver while exiting my car. Sure enough I got the medallion.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Santa said:


> I hope you don't turn down tips and tell riders that tip is not necessary.


I've only turned one tip. A young couple with a short ride from Walmart to their home with groceries, offered me a fiver, seemed they could use it more than I so I said no thanks, if he would have argued, I would have accepted it. I try and be thoughtful, not stupid.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

WOW.. I think you're onto something.. Same exact shit is happening to me. Rating's keep dropping and I know I'm a pretty good driver. I'm at the point I could care less now..

Ok here's what I'm thinking.....there are new companies that are getting into the rideshare business....they are only taking certain drivers with high ratings....my theory is uber is changing the rating system to keep those drivers away from this new company.....it's only a thought, but I find it strange that all of a sudden uber's rating system has changed to the point that, no matter how many 5 stars you get, you are constantly knock back down by low ratings,quickly and see very little change in your rating.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Ratings are based on your last 500 trips. If those 20 5 stars in a row replaced trips 0 to 20 which were also 20 5 stars you would see no change in your rating. You have to replace non 5 star trips with 5 star trips to see the effect of a rating increase especially with a rating already very high like 4.9.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The rating system is a complete joke. I usually get all 5 stars every weekend, with the occasional 4 star. Yet even after over 50 5 stars, my rating went up to 4.92.... then I get ONE.... ONE friggin 1 star because I ended trip early because I knew they were doing a drug deal, I get bumped down to 4.91. Took 50+ 5 stars to get a bump, only 1 1 star to get dropped down. How does that math make any sense?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

LevittownPa said:


> I've only turned one tip. A young couple with a short ride from Walmart to their home with groceries, offered me a fiver, seemed they could use it more than I so I said no thanks, if he would have argued, I would have accepted it. I try and be thoughtful, not stupid.


You failed.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The rating system is a complete joke. I usually get all 5 stars every weekend, with the occasional 4 star. Yet even after over 50 5 stars, my rating went up to 4.92.... then I get ONE.... ONE friggin 1 star because I ended trip early because I knew they were doing a drug deal, I get bumped down to 4.91. Took 50+ 5 stars to get a bump, only 1 1 star to get dropped down. How does that math make any sense?


Did you explain to Uber why you ended the ride? I wonder how they would handle this. They paid me for a $3 bridge toll on a deadhead trip home from taking a pax across in the direction there was no toll. At first they said no dice, after explaining my case and asking them their advice on handling something like that in the future they had no reason not to comply. If you haven't already posed your situation respectfully and professionally, why not give it a try? If you already did, I'd like to know what they recommend / expected due in these situations. IMHO there wasn't much else to do other than what you did. Kudos Steve!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> The rating system is a complete joke. I usually get all 5 stars every weekend, with the occasional 4 star. Yet even after over 50 5 stars, my rating went up to 4.92.... then I get ONE.... ONE friggin 1 star because I ended trip early because I knew they were doing a drug deal, I get bumped down to 4.91. Took 50+ 5 stars to get a bump, only 1 1 star to get dropped down. How does that math make any sense?


What do you mean how does that math make sense? 1 is less than 5 therfore a 1 will lower your average.

It's a simple mathematical average.

You add all your stars and divide by the number of rated trips.

Anything less than 5 will drop your average. what do you not understand?

Let's say you have 100 trips. 95 5☆.... 3 4☆ and 2 1☆

95×5 =475 .... 3×4= 12..... 2x1= 2

489÷100=4.89


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

NC252 said:


> i don't know nor do I want to find out....I love doing this job, but this rating system is the most stupid unfair thing I have ever seen...


Amen


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you are near 4.9 then you shouldn't even have to be worrying about this. It's a waste of your time and effort. I'd just look once a week and if you fall below 4.7 then maybe make some adjustments.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

NC252 said:


> That make more sense than any other explanation I have read..... after 55 five stars my score only went up one decimal.... But all it takes is one 1-3 stars to go down 2 decimals..... And Uber feels this is fair.. ...


If it makes you feel any better with about 60 rated trips I dropped from 4.90 to 4.83 suddenly. It was the opposite case. I'm white and was taking a lot of student passengers from the historically black college and another university with a lot of Indian and Middle Eastern students. Apparently one of them must have rated me 1*. I don't know why as I never messed up badly that day and always treat people with respect. I'd like to think it was just a mistake but it very well could have had something to do with my race too. I'm back up to 4.86 now fwiw.

One thing to watch out for is that it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy. If you think "Oh this damn (insert race) guy/lady is going to one star me because of my race!" then the odds of it happening actually go way up from what I see. PAX can often detect the subtle changes in your attitude. It's good to always try to keep a positive attitude with the passengers, if you can. I admit I was pretty pissed too when it happened and you can see a ranting message from me about it on this forum!


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

I just wrote Uber about this tonight.... Had the same exact rating for the past 2 weeks despite getting over 6 consecutive 5 stars in a row. Not even a hundredth of a point change... And I don't have enough rides for the "the more you get, the less each one makes a difference" argument, only 150 rides.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snack's, you should be fine.


SHUT. UP.


----------

